# When misery rains it pours



## Catius

Bună!

Aţi auzit vreodată această zicală? Credeţi că e echivalentul românescului "Un necaz nu vine niciodată singur"?
Vă mulţumesc!


----------



## irinet

Așa este: "o nenorocire nu vine niciodată singură, ci mai trage și altele după ea", sau altfel spus in English: "mischiefs come by the pound and go away by the ounce" or "misfortune never comes alone".
Mai este și varianta ta cunoscută, dar sub formă negativă, adică: "it never rains but it pours".


----------



## Catius

Mulţumesc pentru lămuriri!


----------



## irinet

Cu plăcere, Catius.


----------

